
RSS feeds for your Github releases, tags and activity - ronaldsvilcins
https://www.ronaldsvilcins.com/2020/03/26/rss-feeds-for-your-github-releases-tags-and-activity/
======
captn3m0
We subscribe the the release feed for our dependencies on Slack, and it makes
for great dev-experience. You can use Slack's /feed integration (Built-in) for
the same.

Just type /feed subscribe
[https://github.com/org/repo/releases.atom](https://github.com/org/repo/releases.atom)
in the relevant channel.

~~~
zomgwat
We do the same. We use a #news channel. We also include feeds for Rubygem
releases, product blogs, security related mailing lists and so on. It’s a nice
way to create a shared view of a dev supply chain.

------
Mazzen
I'm using this feature mostly to stay informed about new releases. I even
convinced repo maintainers to actually create releases for that usecase

Definitely a nice hint to make people aware. Thanks

~~~
ronaldsvilcins
Yes, me too :)

------
captn3m0
Shameless plug: If you'd like to subscribe to a lot of these feeds together, I
made a OPML generator[0] a long time ago that generates a OPML subscription
feed for all of your starred repositories on GitHub.

Generate your feed, and then import it in your RSS Reader.

[0]: [https://opml.bb8.fun/](https://opml.bb8.fun/)

~~~
ronaldsvilcins
Need to try!

------
rethab
Shameless plug: I developed [https://digester.app](https://digester.app),
which creates weekly or daily digests about your favorite github projects (or
RSS/Atom feeds).

~~~
prepend
Nice looking site and cool of you to make this. I’m wary of giving my email
address to more companies. Even free, ethical sounding ones. It would be nice
if rather than sending emails, you created consolidated RSS feeds that
digested everything.

~~~
rethab
I already have an RSS-reexport in my backlog. Please get in touch via
info@digester.app if you want to be notified when it's ready.

------
yjftsjthsd-h
So a problem I've hit with this, is that if you subscribe to the RSS feed of
releases, it gives you _all_ ...tagged versions, I think? It's not just
_release_ releases; you'll get notified for alpha/beta versions and versions
that are tagged but not _quite_ yet officially released. This makes it noisy
enough to reduce the value quite a lot.

------
prepend
I like this feature and use it quite a bit. I used to use yahoo pipes to mush
a bunch of different repos into a single chronological feed to watch all of
the projects my teams worked on. I liked that rather than having to click
through lots of different feeds.

I’ve been meaning to write something to do that for the many years since yahoo
pipes was euthanized.

------
bhaak
Unfortunately, there is no RSS/Atom feed for issues or pull requests.

I made a little Ruby script ([https://github.com/bhaak/github-
feeds](https://github.com/bhaak/github-feeds)) that outputs static RSS files
but you would expect that GitHub would have exported those by themselves.

~~~
captn3m0
You can also use RSS-Bridge[1], which covers GitHub Feeds, and lot more sites.
My instance[0] has the GitHub bridges enabled, and I subscribe to a few issues
on our Slack channels this way.

[1]: [https://github.com/RSS-Bridge/rss-bridge](https://github.com/RSS-
Bridge/rss-bridge) [0]: [https://rss-bridge.bb8.fun/](https://rss-
bridge.bb8.fun/)

I like your static-file approach though. Never thought of pre-generating RSS-
feeds that way.

~~~
bhaak
Yes, it's certainly not a very generic solution but it was my special itch to
scratch.

These days, I don't have much patience trying to find a solution for something
the content provider should have done by themselves and installing a large
program to do it which then might not even scratch my itch exactly like I want
it to ... yeah, I rather invest an hour or two and come up with a simple
solution of which I at least understand the limitations.

Static files are bliss. They might not be up to date to the millisecond but
you will never have a problem pulling them or otherwise your whole service is
going down in flames anyway.

If you do need real time updates, you wouldn't use RSS anyway, so this is a
very workable compromise.

------
asjo
The URL listed for "Repo activities" is identical to the one for "User
activity", and seems to actually be for the latter:
[https://github.com/:user.atom](https://github.com/:user.atom)

~~~
ronaldsvilcins
sorry, my mistake. fixed

------
BasicObject
Literally was searching for these less than 24 hours ago. So weird to see a
post about it. Thanks for sharing this.

------
jmiserez
I feed these into IFTTT which turns releases into emails. Works well.

~~~
Leace
This is nice if you don't have a GitHub account. Otherwise you can watch the
repository with "releases only" option and it will send you e-mail
notifications.

~~~
jmiserez
I did not know that option existed, thanks. Of course that is much simpler.

